# Does anyone have to push on the rectal area to help poop come out



## LK38 (Jun 27, 2004)

I know this sounds gross, but I saw this question on the chronic constipation poll. I have been doing this a very long time. I really didn't think too much of it until I read it on the poll. What does this mean? Is this really bad. Obviously when I am in the constipation phase this happens. Now I am scared. I have never even mentioned it to the doctor before. Can it be related to a weak pelvic floor?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I do it all the time.Yes the PF can cause the trouble in the area.But beeing cure with a PF treatment is debatable question.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

As far as I know it isn't harmful, just one of the ways people cope.I generally don't have much constipation, and generally only do this once in awhile, and I think my Pelvic Floor function is quite normal (don't have any of the symptoms people with this issue have).Now if you cannot go unless you do this it might be a sign that you need to have things checked out, but if it is just a way to avoid having to strain more, I think it is just a harmless coping mechainsm (a way to make things better faster).K.


----------



## LK38 (Jun 27, 2004)

OK thanks for the replies. I will have to take note if I do this with every constipated BM or not. Like I said I never gave it much thought until I read that questionnaire. I have to stop reading--it gives me even more agita. I know I do have a weakened pelvic floor because I pee in my pants sometimes when I cough or sneeze. Doc recommends Kegel exercises, but I honestly never know if I am doing them right.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

When I've gone as much as I can , but still need to go , I use a water enema to insure the rest of the bowel movement comes out.It works well for me !


----------



## spml (Mar 20, 2000)

LK38,You may have a form of pelvic floor dysfunction in which the anal sphincter contracts (closes) when it should be relaxing (opening) to let the stool out. If so, ano-biofeedback training might help you. The problem is detected by a test called anorectal manometry. I would raise this issue with your doctor.


----------



## LK38 (Jun 27, 2004)

How do they treat a dysfunctional sphincter. Sounds creepy to me. My husband was told by his colorectal surgeon that shincter is too relaxed. He leaks. So typical that I might have the exact opposite problem as my husband.


----------



## fourstars (May 11, 2004)

I may not want to know this - ha ha! but what is a anorectal manomety ?Thanks in advance,Pam


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Pam







,A.Manometry i presume,it's a ballon they introduce down there and when inside,they put air and they note the pain as you feel it.Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Rosalene (Jul 7, 2004)

hi I'm Rosie and I have IBS, on your question of do you have to push, yes I have to and I think I hurt something because for the passed 2 days my stool has blood in it, gross but it's all the wonders of IBS.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

Glenda: What is a water enema? How does it work?(sorry if a stupid question)thanks.


----------



## spml (Mar 20, 2000)

In the anorectal mamometry test, they stick sensors into the rectum and perform some measurements. One is to test the strength of the external anal sphincter. For that, they ask you to squeeze (tighten) the sphincter. They also measure sphincter pressure in the relaxed state. Then they insert a balloon. As they fill the balloon, they measure at what point (balloon volume) you first feel pressure, and at what point you feel the urge to go. Sometimes they continue to fill the balloon to the point where you first feel pain, but I don't believe that measurement is necessary. Finally, they ask you to try to expel the balloon. If you fail to expel the balloon (as I did), they will probably schedule anobiofeedback training. There they train you to keep the anal sphincter relaxed (open) while at the same time pushing to expel what would be the stool. Pushing is actually accomplished by inhaling, which is the opposite of what I'd expect. You inhale through the abdomen, rather than the chest. For a lot of people with pelvic floor dysfunction, learning this technique helps a lot. At first I didn't want to do the test, but actually it's completely painless, except if they fill the balloon to the point where you feel pain, but again, I don't think that's necessary.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Painless?Anything against flow is painful for me.


----------



## bettychasin2 (Jun 14, 2004)

This has to be one of the funniest posts...LK38 I am SO sympathetic! I have had IBS-C for about 5 yrs and after I had twins my minor hemrhoids (sp?) turned MAJOR and NOTHING would come out and yes I had to do that thing you mentioned. How come no IBS-Cer's ever talk about 'roids? It seems to go hand in hand with mine. LK..I don't know if it would help but I use Prep H suppositories OFTEN. (nighttime only) Makes things come out easier so to speak. When I had the major problem post preg I took stool softeners and glycerin suppositories. I keep meaning to ask my doc about better roid meds. And my pelvic floor...well don't tell me jokes if I have any fair amount of urine in my bladder. And if I sneeze...I go change. I bet you have kids if your PF is shot like mine. I really don't think it relates to the constipation/straining thing. It is just something else FUN you get to deal with! Good luck!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I don't it's "fun" to play in my ass.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm all scheduled for a little "play time" end of July. I'll let y'all know what's up. I get to have a fecal defacography as well. Yippee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

It might seem ironic for me to say that I have C when I can actually pass several bms a day.The first couple are usually quite effortless, of moderate volume and often formed. Throughout the day I will get several further urges to 'go', but the stool is often of a hard, pebbly consistency, which is very hard to evacuate. It does not necessarily sit near the entrance of the rectal opening, but much further back. So I would assume that the problem therefore is one of motility, not of a weakness of the anal sphincter. Does that make sense?


----------



## bettychasin2 (Jun 14, 2004)

SOrry...I was only refering to the "fun" of changes childbirth and aging do to you. (in response to LK38's original comments) I was talking about her pelvic floor issues (much like mine) and the fact that we get to add IBS and hemroids to the stew...totally a sarcastic "fun". Quite frankly, I will avoid any spincter tests until it gets REAL bad but I do admit I am way due a colonoscopy. Basically if you have IBS I guess it catches up to you one way or another.


----------



## bein2004 (Jun 2, 2004)

Glenda, A water enema can be done in several ways. I use mineral oil enemas occasionally which I purchase at the drugstore for about 2 dollars. I clean the little plastic bottle they come in carefully with soap and water and reuse them with water, also occasionally. They are good for getting out the bits and pieces that remain in the rectum sometimes and can get against a nerve and set up a "howl". Or you can use an enema bag. Ordinary hot water bottles usually come with the enema closure as well as the regular stopper.and also the hose and syringe. You put anywhere from a pint to a quart of water in the bag, warm, but not hot. My mother used to use soapsuds in the water when I was a child. I just use water, but rinse the bag out with soapy water afterwards. I haven't done one of those for a long time. You have to hang the bag from a hook or something that is higher than your abdomen. Then you put vaseline on the syringe, place it in your rectum and release the little gadget that keeps the water from coming out before you are ready. The water flows in. When you feel you have had enough you close the gadget, hold the water for awhile if you can. This usually produces results, though not always. It is a messy, uncomfortable procedure to say the least. The little "disposable" enemas are much easier. I am beginning to wonder some about reusing the bottles since people have begun to say that one should not reuse bottles from store bought drinking water. That's probably more information than you wanted! Strack2004


----------

